
5 Steps that decreased our bounce rate by a huge 41% - tapneal
https://solitaired.com/5-steps-that-decreased-our-bounce-rate-by-a-huge-41-percent
======
tapneal
Would love to get thoughts on what else we can do to drop our bounce rate.

~~~
lurked4toolong
You might be able to build a custom Google report, of search queries by
bounce, and seeing if any queries have higher bounces than the others.

